# Can I have California rolls?



## Pinkie88

Going to a sushi place. What's okay? I want a California roll. I know it's just avocado, crab and rice. Is that safe for baby?


----------



## LittleOnes

Totally, I always eat california rolls, eel, shrimp tempura, kani, etc. 

To be honest I'd eat the sashimi but DH requested that I don't :) So I've granted him that :flower:


----------



## Pinkie88

But I've read about cross contamination in restaurants? Ugh. I wanted a California roll.


----------



## jenmcn1

I've been eating california rolls since early pregnancy. But I tend to have the ones with cucumber, carrot and avocado. Its my fav!!!


----------



## LittleOnes

Pinkie88 said:


> But I've read about cross contamination in restaurants? Ugh. I wanted a California roll.

The risk is just so small, infinitesimally if you ask me. You basically need to judge the place you're at - if you feel it's legitimate, then I'm sure it is. Go with your gut.


----------



## CaliGinger

You should be fine. I eat them all the time. Cross contamination can happen anywhere, even the grocery store


----------



## jenmcn1

Sometimes in pregnancy we can be WAY too over-cautious...california rolls won't do you any harm or the harm to the baby. In my first pregnancy - I was 6 weeks along at the time (didn't know it) when my husband and I went to a sushi place and I ate all kinds of raw fish...and my son turned out fine lol. So eating california rolls is fine hun


----------



## PegLeg2na

Mmmm sushi! You can always make your own, too. Not too hard! I agree with what's been said: cross contamination can happen at any restaurant, really, so as long as you feel comfortable eating there then there won't likely be a problem! Eat up! Yum :munch:


----------



## megangrohl

Yeah it's ok to eat Cali rolls. However make sure you get it fresh made and from a trusted source.


----------



## barasti

Yum!! I love my salmon nigiri, but have stayed away from raw fish during pregnancy just in case. Truly we have enough to worry about. If you are happy with the hygeine of the restaurant, then go for it!!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

oh i eat it all the time 
i craved sushi this whole pregnancy and i've had anything other than raw stuff


----------



## Pinkie88

Is it usually imitation crab or real crab?
And are both kinds safe? The waitress said the chef would prepare it on a sanitized board and that it was completely cooked. I told her it was very important that I didn't have any raw fish or possible cross contaminated.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Real crab, when it's cooked, is perfectly safe. Though I think it's one of those things you have to limit like tuna. I've been eating cooked types of sushi all the way through this pregnancy and I haven't had as much as an upset stomach. Enjoy it!


----------



## NuKe

I'm going out for sushi today and I will be having whatever I want. It's a very reputable place I have been to before so I trust them. I haven't avoided any food this pregnancy, the risk is soooo small. Fill your boots!


----------



## bumpycat

Now I desperately want california rolls!!!!


----------



## Sousou

I ate California rolls throughout the first tri because it was one of the very few things I could eat without throwing up. I love them. All so far is fine. I do also think that perhaps there is a bit too much scaremongering about what we can and can not eat.


----------



## loving_life

I had sushi last night, I don't know the names of what I ate as it was from a packet from Tesco lol. one had tuna in, another had cream cheese, then a couple little square ones with seaweed wrapped around it that had cucumber in and another had salmon in. My OH asked that I didn't eat the salmon ones, so I didn't. 
It was YUMMY!!


----------

